# Lane Departure Warning stopped working



## NMystic (10 mo ago)

I just took delivery of my Model 3 LR a week ago and on the drive home I tried out the lane keep assist feature (not in AP) by letting the car drift toward the center line and when it got too close a chime went off and I could tell the car self-corrected and got back near the center of the lane. Yesterday when I was driving on a two lane highway with well marked lines I started noticing if I drifted over near the double yellow line I didn't get a warning or correction. Then I intentionally steered over to the line and eventually well over it with no warning or correction. When I got home I reread the owners manual to make sure I understood how this feature was supposed to work and it clearly indicates the feature is always on unless you go to AP and turn it off. I checked my settings and all my safety features were turned on (blue dot all the way to the right).
When I was out driving again today I checked to see if it was working and still no action when I drive up to and over the center double yellow line, not even a warning chime. I stopped and did a soft reboot by pushing in the two scroll wheels until the screen went blank. When the computer rebooted still not working. I even stopped and turned off all the safety assist features and then turned them back on to no avail. Anyone have any ideas what might be going on? On these same roads I was able to use my cruise control and self steering with no problems.


----------



## NMystic (10 mo ago)

I just took delivery of my Model 3 LR a week ago and on the drive home I tried out the lane keep assist feature (not in AP) by letting the car drift toward the center line and when it got too close a chime went off and I could tell the car self-corrected and got back near the center of the lane. Yesterday when I was driving on a two lane highway with well marked lines I started noticing if I drifted over near the double yellow line I didn't get a warning or correction. Then I intentionally steered over to the line and eventually well over it with no warning or correction. When I got home I reread the owners manual to make sure I understood how this feature was supposed to work and it clearly indicates the feature is always on unless you go to AP and turn it off. I checked my settings and all my safety features were turned on (blue dot all the way to the right).
When I was out driving again today I checked to see if it was working and still no action when I drive up to and over the center double yellow line, not even a warning chime. I stopped and did a soft reboot by pushing in the two scroll wheels until the screen went blank. When the computer rebooted still not working. I even stopped and turned off all the safety assist features and then turned them back on to no avail. Anyone have any ideas what might be going on? On these same roads I was able to use my cruise control and self steering with no problems.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Lane keeping seems to have a little AI built into it. It won't alarm if it feels that you are doing it on purpose. You didn't mention the nudge option, so make sure that you are looking at the right place.
It really does seem to read my mind. If I am wanting it alert, it's hard, even if I really just let the car drift. But it does seem to catch me day dreaming and nudges me back on the road.

You may also want to check right yellow lane protection, it does seem to go off a lot more often.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@NMystic were you always going over 40 mph? I believe the lane departure feature only applies when over 40 mph.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I believe the feature you are referring to is called Lane Departure Avoidance.
I've moved your post to its own thread.
I'll follow up with some more info.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I've turned off both Lane Departure Avoidance and Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance. And much to my chagrin, I STILL receive blaring warnings in some instances. It seems to happen when I was previously using Autopilot, then take over steering to disable the steering aspect and just keep the speed setting. Quite annoying.

Tesla lists a LOT of limitations of these Lane Assist features:

https://www.tesla.com/ownersmanual/modely/en_eu/GUID-ADA05DFF-963D-477D-9A51-FA8C8F6429F1.html#LANE3
One of them in particular is that it MAY not activate if "You are drifting into another lane but an object (such as a vehicle) is not present."


----------



## NMystic (10 mo ago)

Thanks for all the replies. I originally misunderstood how this feature is supposed to work. When I read in the owners manual that it is always on by default I didn't understand the disclaimers on when it wouldn't activate. Obviously, when I was "testing" it the other day there wasn't any traffic in the opposing lane. I'm thinking that would be the most likely cause of it not operating as I thought it would.


----------

